# Murano glass lovely tropical fish paperweight aquarium



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

*$15.65* (2 Bids)
End Date: Monday Mar-29-2010 11:46:35 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

